# Playing slide--sites or other resources



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Over the years I've learned a few things about slide, but I'm wanting to brush up on it, and improve. My Les Paul is one of the fretless wonders so I can use it for slide without raising the action too much. If all else goes well I hope to get a resonator guitar before 2008 is over. I'd get that set up for slide. 

But I'm looking for suggestions and opinions on this--especially any websites that might be helpful. I know the basics, but want to go beyond that. It's mostly for fun. The slide playing may never be heard outside of my home, so I'm not looking at spending too much on it, and free is better. I've looked around, but haven't found what I'm looking for.

Stylewise I'm looking for something like Blind Willie Johnson or Hound Dog Taylor, and maybe Johnny Winter. And then going from there to develop my own style.

Thanks.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi zontar- 
http://www.acousticguitarworkshop.com/slidebot/slide_lesson.htm

good links and info here-
http://www.mphase.com/planetd2.htm

lots of video lessons here
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=slide+guitar+lesson&search=Search

a good forum here i lurk at sometimes-
http://www.bigroadblues.com/forum/index.php

theres really a lot of free slide lessons out there- trouble is sifting through it all to find stuff you can use- most of it is just the same basic stuff over and over-
i pretty much gave up trying to learn slide a long time ago, and instead just started playing slide- if that makes any sense- beyond the basics there just arent any rules- thats why i like it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey zontar, great thread...slide guitar is one of most favourite things to do on the guitar. Here are some suggestions and if you already know them, my apologies. First off, set the action as high as you can on your Les Paul so that you can slide and do regular finger fretting. String gauge...if you can do 11s' great, but 10s' will do. As far as tunings, I tend to use standard on my McCarty when I jam....but if you are getting a resonator, ya' gotta do the G tuning or dropped D for that raspy Delta stuff. The most important aspect of slide is making sure you are directly over the fret and string dampening for unwanted string noise. One of my most favourite player's, Warren Haynes has a great instructional DVD called "Electric Blues & Slide Guitar". It is available thru Amazon.ca. Very helpful about the string dampening stuff. There is a heck of a lot more to it and it will take awhile to get there, but very rewarding in the end.

A really cool site is www.bottleneckguitar.com Lot's of lessons and if you go to one of the links called "lists"....tons of lessons and great slide playing.

...and if you really get into it, I highly recommend buying a slide from The Real Bottlenecking Co. www.rbnc.net This guy make's copies of Coricidin bottles that Duane Allman used. Hand's down the BEST Slide I have ever used on electric! I have bought 3-4 off him.

Good luck with the Slide!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

"theres really a lot of free slide lessons out there- trouble is sifting through it all to find stuff you can use- most of it is just the same basic stuff over and over-
i pretty much gave up trying to learn slide a long time ago, and instead just started playing slide- if that makes any sense- beyond the basics there just arent any rules- thats why i like it."[/QUOTE] +1 on fraser's quote...there are no rules, just go for it!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mario mentioned the different tunings-
one thing i found was that whenever things started to sound stale, or simply not work, id try a new tuning- and then id be improvising in that new tuning, and start discovering new things-
then a lot of the time, the things you discovered in a new tuning can be applied to many other tunings- with a bit of adjustment, only it sounds different, so you apply it to yet other tunings lol
experimentation with tunings is a really great way to build on your slide playing- also using a capo brings out even more great stuff.
im not a great player, but i was most satisfied with my progress after spending a few months sitting in the basement with my old harmony archtop and a list of altered tunings- one day it all became natural:smile:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fraser said:


> mario mentioned the different tunings-
> one thing i found was that whenever things started to sound stale, or simply not work, id try a new tuning- and then id be improvising in that new tuning, and start discovering new things-
> then a lot of the time, the things you discovered in a new tuning can be applied to many other tunings- with a bit of adjustment, only it sounds different, so you apply it to yet other tunings lol
> experimentation with tunings is a really great way to build on your slide playing- also using a capo brings out even more great stuff.
> im not a great player, but i was most satisfied with my progress after spending a few months sitting in the basement with my old harmony archtop and a list of altered tunings- one day it all became natural:smile:


fraser...from the wording of your post, I'll bet you are a great player. That is what so great about playing guitar, you just go for it! zontar...I think fraser has some great advice. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> i pretty much gave up trying to learn slide a long time ago, and instead just started playing slide- if that makes any sense- beyond the basics there just arent any rules- thats why i like it.


That makes sense. I'm kind of the same way--but it never worked out as well as I was hoping, so I'm looking for some other sources.

And thanks for all the responses. There are some helpful things on some of the links. (And as mentioned a lot of weeding through stuff.) I've already weeded through a lot of stuff on my own, but the added links helped.

I'm better with a pick on slide--I've had classical training (years ago) and that helps with fingerpicking.

I'm using 9's now on my electrics. I don't mind 10's but I can't find a good set that goes to 42 or 44 that starts with a 10. Fender used to have one. I don't like bigger than 44 for the 6th string. My action's not too low right now, but I may raise it a bit for the sake of the 6th string. I did lower it a bit on the last string change though--and it's better for bending strings. Well, if nothing else that may inspire me to buy a resonator (which would have heavier strings and higher action.

I love open G tuning, and I've experimented with a few of my own over the years, but I keep going back to standard. With a resonator I may keep that in G. The only problem is--whenever I try to put money aside for something like this--something else comes up. (Perhaps that's why my last major guitar purchase was 10 years ago.)

SO thanks for the replies. My rambling in this reply is at an end. when I log off here I'm going to do some experimenting.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i wouldnt worry much about string gauge and action , etc- i had only 1 acoustic for about 5 years, and i was able to play any kind of tune on it, slide or otherwise- a good universal setup was important to me- now all my acoustics are setup the same- you can grab one and fingerpick, strum, or slide on it- and again that was important- because versatility is key. finding your own preference here may be important- if you have 3 hours on a sunday to play you dont want to waste it adjusting your guitar. i now have a guitar tuner, and a sheet with all my tunings on it- makes things a lot quicker- and now i actually know the names of the tunings im using- sounds silly but it really helps.

thanks for the kind words mario- but obviously i havent played for yu yet lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, like I said--I'm going to experiment--and as I pointed out off the top--with the fretless wonder style frets I don't have to boost the action too much. Right now my 6th string buzzes when I tune it down to D--so it needs at least a little nudge if I want to drop the E to a D.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with you about George Harrison. To paraphrase Eric Clapton he said that George was the first slide player to not sound like a bluesman. I forget the actual bluesman he named but you more or less said the same thing. Zontar, I play slide as well. I've got a Tokai Goldstar Sound guitar that's set up a little higher than normal with a set of 012s on it. Like Fraser, I've experimented with the open tunings myself but I decided to stick with standard tuning. One tip I can pass along is to make sure the slide is right on top of the fretwire of the note you're playing and not behind it as it'll sound like you're out of tune with the other players. Also, play with a light touch. If you press down too hard you get an unpleasant "picket fence" effect. :smile:
Good luck.


Paul said:


> Not much use, but much of my favourite slide work is played by George Harrison. He is one of the few who can play slide and not sound like he copped his first licks from Duane Allman or George Thorogood.
> 
> In slide, I believe listening is key. On your own you'll sound OK, but in context with fixed pitch instruments it's fine to play with the microtonality possibilities, but you will need to sound like you are at least rooted in the key of the moment. Without backing, it gets pretty easy to drift in and out of key by a 1/4 tone or so. The guys on piano will try the black notes and the white notes, but there ain't much they can do if you keep playing in the cracks.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow....I thought I was one of the few fan's of GH slide playing. All you guys are right, he is one of the few slide players I have ever heard that did not sound like they had much of a blues influence. ......and this is from a huge blues guy! Let's keep this going, who are your favourite sliders? Here are some of mine.
Duane Allman
Ry Cooder
Warren Haynes
Derek Trucks
George Harrison
David Lindley
Sonny Landreth
Rory Gallagher
Joe Walsh
Muddy Waters
Johnny Winter
...and a bunch of other's I can't think of at the moment. Please feel free to chime in your favs'.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i spent most of my life concentrating on playing mean electric guitar, always just wanted to be the guitarist in 3 piece bands, and never tried slide until about 6 years ago, when i found myself bandless again and gave up. 
getting into unaccompanied acoustic for the first time, slide seemed like a good way to make a strong musical impression on my own, draw attention away from my poor singing voice, and help to fill in the blanks that i normally would fill with little licks on an electric- so most of my favorite sliders are pre war solo players, like
blind willie johnson, johnny shines, charlie patton, robert johnson, bukka white, son house- all the usual suspects.
rory gallagher was always one of my biggest influences, no matter what he did, and still is.
ben harper is an amazing player and singer, never ceases to blow me away
ry cooder for sure- i like his mandolin playing as well
i like mick taylors work with the stones, he was able to use his slide to really compliment the songs, without overplaying
i keep discovering great players on the internet, all totally unknown folks who impress the hell out of me.:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> getting into unaccompanied acoustic for the first time, slide seemed like a good way to make a strong musical impression on my own, draw attention away from my poor singing voice, and help to fill in the blanks that i normally would fill with little licks on an electric- so most of my favorite sliders are pre war solo players, like
> blind willie johnson, johnny shines, charlie patton, robert johnson, bukka white, son house- all the usual suspects.


Most of my slide playing will be of that sort, solo. So the examples you give are players I have listened to, and Blind Willie is my favorite of those. (Although I'd love to be able to do what Johnny Winter and Hound Dog Taylor do with a band.)


----------

